# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Spotify تبدأ بإختبار خطة جديدة تدعى ” Premium Duo “

## mohamed73

مشاركة كلمات المرور لحسابات Spotify هو أمر شائع، وأحدث طريقة تستخدمها  شركة Spotify للحد من ذلك هي تقديم خطة مدفوعة جديدة يمكن أن يشترك فيها  إثنين من المستخدمين. هذه الخطة الجديدة تدعى Premium Duo وستوفر لكل شخص  حساب مدفوع منفصل مع جميع المزايا الأساسية بالإضافة إلى ميزة Duo Mix  الجديدة. يعد العرض الجديد أكثر فعالية من حيث التكلفة مقارنة مع الخطة  الفردية التي تكلف 9.99 دولار أمريكي لكل حساب. في الواقع، تكلفة خطة  Premium Duo الجديدة تقع بين الخطة الفردية والخطة العائلية التي تكلف  14.99 دولار أمريكي. المطلب الوحيد لـ Premium Duo هو أن تعيش مع الشخص الذي تشاركه في  الخدمة. من المعروف أن Spotify تطلب من مستخدمي الخطة العائلية تأكيد  عنوانهم، لذا فقد تتبع نهجًا مماثلاً مع الخدمة الجديدة. كمكافأة إضافية، يتم تقديم ميزة Spotify Duo Mix، والتي تقوم بدمج قوائم  التشغيل للمشاركين في نفس الخطة مما يسمح بالحصول على تجربة إستماع جديدة.  وقبل الختام، نود أن نشير إلى أنه يمكن للمشتركين الحاليين الترقية إلى  Premium Duo مع الإبقاء على جميع قوائم التشغيل والأغاني المحفوظة. الخطة  الجديدة متوفرة حاليًا في كولومبيا وتشيلي والدنمارك وإيرلندا وبولندا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

